# Visa Application - 1 yr renewable or not?



## drexfrance

I think I may have made an error in my visa application. I hope not a fatal one!

I'm a US citizen planning (at least hoping) to move permanently to France. 

Several hours ago, I filled out my online application for a long stay visa, submitted it, scheduled an interview, and paid the fees by charge card.

I haven't received the interview confirmation by email yet, however.

My plan is to apply for a Titre de Sejour at the end of the year.

Now I'm worried that I ticked the wrong box on page 2 of the application - I ticked "from 6 months to one year," because that was the specific visa I was applying for.

Will I still be able to apply for my Titre de Sejour at the end of the year, or will I have to return to the US and apply for another 1 year visa, this time ticking the "More than 1 year" selection?

Sorry if this is an elementary question, and thanks for any counsel anyone can provide.


----------



## GraceS

Unfortunately, the "six month to one year" visa cannot be used to apply for your Titre de Sejour. 

But there is an easy fix. If you look at the FAQ page of the France Visa website, it includes this:

_Q: I made a mistake on the application form. What can I do?
A: You must fill out a new form. No need to delete this form or your account. Print the good version of your form and add it to the required documents. _
FAQ | France-Visas.gouv.fr 

You can also take two additional steps:
1. Before you fill out the new form, call VFS to confirm what you need to do. (They're limited in what they can help with, but they should be able to help here) Contact us | vfsglobal 
2. At the VFS interview, confirm the type of visa you are seeking.

Good luck!


----------



## drexfrance

Thank you Grace! I missed that in the FAQ. What a relief. I'll start a new form, and just abandon the old one.


----------

